# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  ilk Matbaa Ve ibrahim Müteferrika

## bakraz

HAYATI (1674-1745) ERDAL İNCE

İbrahim Müteferrika hakkındaki bilgilerimizi iki Katolik Macarğdan ediniyoruz. Bunlardan birincisi Müteferrikağnın çağdaşı olan ğDe Saussure Czernakğ , ikincisi de De Saussureğnin belirsiz olarak yazdığı kimi noktaları bir gerçek biçimine sokan Katolik rahip ğKracsonğ dur. Ne yazık ki basılı Osmanlı kaynaklarında İbrahim Müteferrika üzerine özgün kaynaklı hiçbir bilgi yoktur.Henüz arşivler tam incelenmemiştir.İbrahim Müteferrika hakkındaki bilgilerimizin hemen hemen hepsi Avrupa tarihinden gelen bilgilerdir.
İbrahim Müteferrikağnın hayatı hakkında bir çok rivayet vardır.Bunlardan bir tanesi; Macaristanğda (bugünkü Romanyağda Cluj adını taşıyan) ğKolazsvarğşehrinde muhtemel olarak 1674 yılında doğmuştur. Kimi kaynakların Protestan , kimi kaynakların ise Kalvenist dediği ailesi fakir bir Macar ailesidir. Kolazsvar şehrindeki Kalvenist Kolejinğde rahip olabilmek için ilahiyat eğitimi aldığı sırada 1693ğte Thölkey İmreğnin, o zaman bu şehri elinde bulunduran Habsburglara karşı ayaklanması sırasında Osmanlı askerlerinin eline esir düşmüş, İstanbulğa getirilerek köle olarak satılmış.Kendisini kurtarmak için Macarlardan kimseğFidye-i Necatğ vermediğinden,efendisi çok zalim bir adam olduğundan kölelik hayatına dayanamayarak zor altında Müslüman olmuş,İbrahim adını almıştır. 
Müteferrikağnın hayat hikayesi ile ilgili bir başka rivayet ise;Rahip olmasına çok az bir zaman kalmasına rağmen;bir oduncunun oğlu olması ve yoksul geçen çocukluk hayatı ona, vaaz vermenin karın doyurmayacağını öğretmiş olmalı ki rahipler ona en uygun iş olarak ğHakkak(basımcılık)ğlığı uygun görerek basımevine çırak olarak yollamışlar.Oraya gidene kadar Latinceğyi,Yunancağyı çok iyi öğrenmiştir.
Türkçeğyi ve İslam dinini çok çabuk benimseyen İbrahim Müteferrika, 1711-1714 yılları arasında ğRisale- İslamiyeğ adında Müslümanlığı savunmak için bir kitap yazmıştır.Bunu neticesinde de Müteferrikalığa ve haceganlığa kadar yükselmiştir.
18. yüzyılda İslamlığı seçen İbrahim, diğer batıdan Osmanlıya geçmiş ve Müslüman olmuş alimlerin aksine Batının düşüncelerini ve eserlerini de birlikte getiren diğer aydınlarında öncüsü olmuştur. 
1715 senesinde Avusturyağya düzenlenen sefer sırasında,haberleşme konusunda devlete hizmet etti.1717ğde Osmanlı Devletine sığınan Doğu Macaristanğdaki Macarların reisi (Rakoçi)ğnin yanında uzun zaman vazife yaptı.Bu görevinde Osmanlı Devlet adamlarının ve Rakoçiğnin takdir ve itimadını kazandı. 
İbrahim Müteferrika 1719-1735 yılları arasında, Yirmisekiz üelebizade Said Efendi ile Türk matbaasını kurma çalışmalarına başladı. Matbaanın faydalarını anlatan ayrıntılı bir raporu, Sadrazam Damad İbrahim Paşaya sundu. İbrahim Müteferrika, 1729ğda fetva ve izin aldı. Bu matbaada ilk basılan eser, metal harflerle iki ciltlik Vankulu Lügatığdır. 1737-1739 tarihleri arasında ise bu çalışması daha geniş bir şekilde gerçekleşti. Bu ilk Türk resmi matbaasında 17 eser basıldı. Ayrıca başlı başına haritalar da basıldı.
İbrahim Müteferrika 1737ğde Lehistan ile olan anlaşmayı yenilemek için yapılan müzakerelere katıldı. 1738ğde Orşava Kalesinin teslimi için yapılan anlaşmaya başkanlık yaptı. Daha sonra İstanbulğa dönen İbrahim Müteferrika, geçirdiği rahatsızlık üzerine 1745 senesinde vefat etti. Kasımpaşa Mezarlığına defnedildi. 
İbrahim Müteferrikağnın hayatı ve kimliği hakkında özetlemeye çalışdığımız bilgiler,daha öncede belirttiğimiz gibi genelde Avrupa kökenlidir.Ancak edinilen bilgilerin çok da doğru olmadığını yaptığımız çalışmalar neticesinde anlayabiliyoruz.
Bazı Macar bilginleri , Kracson ve Tibor Halasi-Kun, Müteferrikağnın eseri ğRisale-i İslamiyeğ yi İslamlık savunması olarak gösterdikleri halde ne bu yazarlar ne de İbrahimğin ilk bu eserle dikkat çektiğini söyleyen Ahmet Hamdi Tanpınar, bu İslamlık savunmasını kime karşı savunulduğundan bahsetmemişlerdir. 
Gerçekte, bu eser ne İslamlık savunması ne de İslamlık üzerine yazılmış bir eserdir.Bu eser Katoliklikğe, Papalıkğa ve teslis inancına hücum eden bir polemikdir. Bu durumun asıl önemli yanı İbrahimğin sanıldığı gibi Kalvenist olmadığını göstermesindedir.Bunu öğrendiğimiz zaman İbrahimğin Türklere karşı Avusturya ordusunda savaştığına, esir düştüğüne, köle olduğuna, kölelik yüzünden ve zorla Müslüman olduğuna inanma olasılığı ortadan kalkar.
İbrahimğin ilahiyat eğitimi gördüğü yıllarda Macaristanğda(Osmanlının ğErdelğdediği Transilvanya) başlıca üç Hıristiyan akidesi ve kilisesi birbirleriyle savaş halindeydiler. Bunlar Katoliklik, Kalvinistlik, Unitarius inançları idi. Bu sonuncusunu diğerlerinden ayıran, Teslis inancını reddetmesi ve bu yüzden diğer iki inanç tarafından Hıristiyanlıkğa aykırı, Müslümanlıkğa yakın sayılmasıdır. 
Osmanlıların Macaristanğı Avusturyağya kaybetmesinden sonra orada devlet dini olarak yerleşen Katoliklik, Unitarius inancındakilere karşı baskı siyasetine başladı.Ancak Unitariuslar Kalvinist perdesi altında Servetusğun ve Erdelğli ilahiyatçıların Katoliklik ve papalık aleyhindeki kitaplarını okumaya ve incelemeye devam ediyorlardı. 
İbrahim Müteferrika ğRisale-i İslamiyeğ de okunması yasak olan Servetusğun kitaplarını okuduğunu dile getirmekte ve Servetusğun yazdığı ğBiblia Sacrağ kutsal kitabından da Arap harfleriyle yazılmış Latince parçalar alır.
Bu bilgiler ışığında Katolik Habsburg ordusuna Osmanlılara karşı savaşmak için katıldığına inanmak çok güçtür. İslamiyetği bilmeyen bir kişi olmayan İbrahim, Katolik Habsburgların yönetimi altında yaşamaktansa Osmanlılığa geçerek Müslüman olduğu açıktır.
Bu bilgiler sayesinde İbrahim Müteferrikağnın Avrupalı yazarların anlattığı gibi zorla Türk ve Müslüman olmadığını tam tersine kendi isteği ile Türk ve Müslüman olduğunu görüyoruz.Tarih hep tekerrürden ibarettir.Aynı olayı Fatih Sultan Mehmet Han, İstanbulğu fetih ettiği sırada İstanbulğda yaşayan halk ğ Katolik külahı görmektense, Osmanlı sarığı görmeye razıyızğ diyerek padişah ve askerlerine karşı direnmemişlerdir.Buradan da Katolik zulmünün bir çok defa insanları bunalttığını görüyoruz. 











İBRAHİM MüTEFERRİKAğNIN MATBAASI

1450 yılında ğGuttenbergğ tarafından icat edilen matbaa İstanbulğda, Yahudiler tarafından 1493ğte, Ermeniler tarafından 1567ğde, Rumlar tarafından da 1627ğde kullanılmaya başlandı. Dünyanın ve İstanbulğda yaşayan azınlıkların erken kullanmaya başladıkları Matbaa, Müslüman Osmanlı imparatorluğu ancak 1727 yılında kullanmaya başlayacaktır.
1720 yılında Fransa ile ittifak antlaşması olanağı aramak maksadıyla Parisğe gönderilen Yirmi Sekiz üelebi Mehmet ve oğluna ek bir görev daha veriliyordu.Bu da Paris uygarlığını tanıma görevi idi.
Bu görev özellikle Yirmisekiz üelebi Mehmetğin oğlu üelebizade Said Efendi sayesinde tam niteliğine kovuşmuştur.Fransız başkentinde babasından çok dolaşan,dostlar edinen, oyunlara eğlencelere giden ve Fransız dilini ilk konuşan Osmanlı Türkğü olan üelebizade Sait Efendi, İstanbulğa getirdiği kitaplar, giysiler ve mobilyalar batı modası için bir özenti yaratmıştır. Yirmisekiz üelebi Mehmet, bu Paris ziyaretinde edindiği uygarlık deneyimlerini ğüelebi Mehmet Sefaretnamesiğ adında raporda toplamıştır.
Baba ve oğlunun matbaa konusunda heyecanları çok fazladır.Pariste gördükleri basım işi onları çok heyecanlandırmıştır. Osmanlı imparatorluğunda İbranice, Rumca,Ermenice ve Latince dillerindeki eserler azınlıkların kendi matbaalarında basılmaktaydı. Ancak Osmanlı Türkçesi ile basım hiç yapılmamıştı. Yeni matbaanın kurulması için üelebizade sait ve İbrahim Müteferrika görevlendirilmişti. 
İbrahim Müteferrika görevi kabul ettikten sonra, hemen basım işinin gerekliliğini ve değerini anlatan bir rapor hazırlar.ğVesületülüt-tıbbaağadını taşıyan bu rapor sadrazamğa, ulemağya, ve şeyhülislamğa sunulur.
İbrahim raporda; 
-Basımın İslam ülkelerinde uygulanmamış olmasının zararlarını,
-Osmanlı Devletinin Avrupağya göre geri kalmasının nedenlerinden birisinin basım sanatının olmamasıdır.Bu da cahilleşmeye sebep olmuştur.vb konulara değinmiştir. 
Basım evinin kurulması için şeyhülislamğın Fetva, Padişahın da Ferman vermesi gerekiyordu. Fetva için İbrahim Müteferrika; zamanın şeyhülislamı Yenişehirli Abdullah Efendiğye matbaa açmak, kitap basmak hususunda: ğkitap basma sanatını iyi bildiğini söyleyen bir kimse ,lügat, mantık, astronomi, fizik ve benzerlerini birer kalıba çıkarıp, burada kağıtların üzerine basarak, bu kitapların benzerlerini elde ederim derse, bu kimseni böyle kitap basmasına şeriat izin verir mi?ğ diye sordu.şeyhülislam buna :ğKitap basma işini iyi bilen kimse,bir kitabın harflerini ve kelimelerini birer kalıba çıkarıp, buradan kağıtlara basmakla, bu kitapdan az zamanda kolayca çok sayıda elde ediyor.Böylece çok ucuz kitap yazılmasına sebep oluyor.Faydalı bir iş olduğundan,şeriat bu kişinin bu işi yapmasına izin verir.Kitapta yazılı ilmi bilen bir kaç kişi tarafından tasdik edilmelidir.Tasdik olduktan sonra basılırsa, güzel bir iş olurğ cevabını verdi.
Abdullah Efendi din dışı konularda Türkçe eserler basılmasına ilişkin fetvayı verdikten sonra 5 Temmuz 1727 de, ğDer-i aliye el mahrusağ da bir Türk matbaasının açılmasına ve Türkçe kitapların basılmasına izin veren Ferman da çıktı.
Bu fermanda dini kitaplar dışında denilmesinin sebebi, işlerini ve yönetici sınıf içindeki yerlerini kaybedeceklerinden korkan hattatlardır.Bu madde sayesinde hattatlar işlerine devam edecekler, gelirlerini kaybetmeyecekler, Müteferrikağda tarih, dil, matematik, coğrafya, diğer bilim dallarında istediği gibi eserleri basabilecekti. 
Matbaa İbrahim müteferrikağnın İstanbulğdaki Sultan Selim mahallesindeki evinde kuruldu.
Basma aletleri ve harfler,eskiden beri İstanbulğda çalışan Yahudi ve Hıristiyan matbaacılardan sağlandı ve ayrıca Yahudi harf dökücülerine ve mürettiplere başvuruldu. Başka makineler ve harfler Avrupağdan, özellikle Leiğden ve Parisğten getirtildi. Almanya ve diğer ülkelerden de matbaa uzmanları getirtildi. Böylece Avrupağda 1450 yılında kullanılmaya başlanan matbaa Osmanlı Devletinde, Türkçe matbaa 1727 yılında geç kalınmış olarak kullanılmaya başlanmış oluyordu. 
Osmanlığdaki matbaa kurulurken oluşan heyecan ileriki zamanlarda kaybedilmiştir.Matbaa Osmanlı esnaf sistemine bağlanmış ve ikinci Mahmutğa kadar devletçe verilen bir tekel olarak kalmıştır.Ancak gazeteciliğin başlamasından sonra özel bir girişim işi olabilmiştir.Matbaağnın lonca sitemine bağlı olması ve devlet tekelinde işlemesi matbaağnın gelişimini kötü etkilemiştir.
Matbaa çok yavaş işlemektedir.Bunun sebepleri ;
1-Basım işinin başlaması ve yürümesi için teknik ilerlemelerin olması gerekir.
2-Yeterli kağıt üretimini olması gerekir
3-Yeterli okuyucu kitlesinin olması gerekir.
4-Matbaağnın devlet tekelinde olması. Vb sebepler sayılabilir.
Basım işinin yavaş gitmesinin sebepleri arasında özellikle kağıt çok büyük problem olarak görülmüştür.Basılan kağıtlar hattatların kullandığı kağıtlardan oluşuyordu, bu da basım işinin kalitesini düşürüyordu.bu sorunu çözmek için Müteferrika kağıt sanayinin kurulmasını teklif etmiş ve 1744 yılında Polonyağdan bu iş için ustalar getirtilmişti.
1742ğde İbrahim Müteferrika orduda görev aldığından matbaa ile ve kağıt işyle ilgilenemedi.1745 yılında da öldü. İbrahim Müteferrikağnın ölümünden sonra matbaa 2 yıl çalışmadı.1747ğde Rumeli kadısı İbrahim ile Anadolu kadısı Ahmetğe matbaa imtiyazı verildi.
1749 yılında ustalar kağıt üretimine başladılar ancak çok durgunluk vardı.8 yıl aradan sonra ğVan Kulu Lugatığ nın yeni baskısı yapıldı.Bundan sonra da matbaa uzun bir durgunluğa girdi. 

İBRAHİM MüTEFERİKAğNIN MATBAASINDA BASILAN ESERLER

Müteferrika zamanında 14 yıl içinde 21 cild tutan 17 eser basılmıştır.Bunların 11 tanesi tarih, 3 tanesi dil, 3 tanesi de faydalı bilimler(coğrafya,mıknatıs,askerlik) dir.
1- Haritalar: Damat İbrahim Paşa matbaanın silahlı kuvvetler için ne denli yaralı olacağını anladığı için ilk basılan eserler haritalar olmuştur. 
ğ	Marmara Deniz Haritası, (1132/1720)
ğ	Bahriye-i Bahr-ı Siyah, (1137/1724-1725)
2- Van Kulu Lügatı:Müteferrika matbaasının ilk basılan kitabıdır.1729 yılında basıldı.ilk bölümü yayınlayıcısının giriş yazısıyla başlar,bunu matbaanın açılmasına izin veren ferman ve fetva izler.bunlardan sonra da matbaanın yaraları hakkında bir risale gelir. 
3-Usul-ül Hikem fi Nizam-ül ümem: Müteferrikağnın kendisinin yazdığı ve yayınladığı eser matbaanın olanaklarını ve Avrupağnın hükümetlerini ve askeri yapısı hakkında bilgiler vermiştir.Bu eserini Padişahğa sunmuştur.
4-Cihannüma:Katip üelebinin eserini coğrafyanın önemini anlatabilmak için basmıştır.
5-Anadolu ve Arabistanğı tanıtma yazısı:Ebu bekir ibn Behram yazdığı bir yazıyı basmıştır.
6-Tuhfet-ül Kibar fi Esfar-il Bihar: 1728ğde basmıştır.Katip üelebinin eseridir.
7-Tarih el-Hindi el Garbi el musamma bi-Hadis-i Nav:İbrahim Müteferrika yazmıştır.Amerika kıtasının coğrafyasını ve tarihini tanıtır.
8-Tarih-i Timur Gurgan: 1729 da basılmış Dünya fatihi Timurğu anlatır.
9-Tarih-i Mısır: Mısır tarihini anlatan Süheyl Efendinin eseri 1729 da basılmıştır.
10-Takvim-üt Tevarih :Katip üelebiğnin dünyanın büyük hanedanlarını ve 1648ğe kadar Osmanlı hanedanını anlatan eseri (1733-1734) yılında basılmıştır.
11-Tarihçilerin eserleri:
ğ	Naima 1591-1660 dönemini kapsayan eserleri (1734-1735 yılları arası basılmıştır.)
ğ	Mehmet Raşit 1660-1722 dönemini kapsayan eserleri(1740-1741 yılları arası basılmıştır.)
ğ	İsmail Asım Efendi 1722-1729 dönemini kapsayan eserleri (1741 yılında basılmıştır.)
12-İbrahim Müteferrikağnın en aydınlatıcı eserleri bilim dalındaki yazıları ve yayınları olmuştur.özellikle mıknatıs konusunda yazdıkları ve yayınladıklarıilkler açısından topluma öncülük etmiştir. 

Müteferrikağnın matbaasının Osmanlığnın gözlerini dünyaya açışındaki etkisi çok önemlidir.Ancak bu uyanışın devam ettiği ve matbaanın yüzyılın geri kalan bölümünde daha pek çok kitap basması ve Osmanlı aydınlanmasının devam etmesi ne yazık ki beklenen düzeyde olamamıştır.




















SONUü

1450 Yılında Gutenberg tarafından icat edilen matbaa Osmanlı imparatorluğunda ancak İbrahim Müteferrika sayesinde 1727 yılında kuruldu.Ancak matbaanın kurulması aşamasında gösterilen çabalar ileriki zamanlarda boşa çıktı.basılan esr sayısı çok yetersiz kaldı.
Aynı zamanda ;
Osmanlıda basılan eser sayısı 50 yi geçmezken; Henüz kalkınmasına başlamamış bulunan Japonyağda 10 bin çeşit kitap, Avrupağda bırakın 18.yyğı, 15.yyğda 30-35 bin kitap basılmıştır.Bu rakamlar Osmanlı toplumu açısından üzücü bir durumdur.Matbaanın böylesine yavaş çalışmasının bir çok sebebi olabilir.Ancak en önemli sorunu okuyucu sınıfının az olması talebin olmamasıdır. Talep az olduğu için , arz da haliyle çok az olacaktır.	
İbrahim Müteferrika Avrupağda bilim alanında teokrasiye karşı büyük bilim önderlerinden değildir ancak mıknatıs konusundaki yazıları, Katip üelebiğ nin eserlerine yaptığı katkılardan onun hem doğuda hem de batıdaki bilim alanlarını tanıyan bir kişi olduğunu anlıyoruz.
Osmanlı toplumundaki aydınlanmanın mimarlarından olan İbrahim Müteferrika ilk defa askeriyede ğNizam-ı Ceditğ terimini kullanan kişidir.
İbrahim Müteferrika, İlk matbaayı kurarak, kitaplar basarak ve bilimsel yazılar yazarak Osmanlı aydınlanmasında ve günümüz medeniyet mirasına katkısı olmuştur.































KAYNAKüA


1. Niyazi Berkes, Türkiyeğde üağdaşlaşma, YKY,2006,İstanbul

2. Bernard Lewis, Modern Türkiyeğnin Doğuşu, TTK, 2004, Ankara

3.Stanford Shaw, Osmanlı İmparatorluğu Ve Modern Türkiye, E Yayınları 2004 İstanbul

4. İsmail Hakkı Uzunçarşılı,ğFerman Ve Fetva suretleriğ cild 4 s.160-161(Niyazi Berkes, Türkiyeğde üağdaşlaşma, YKY,2006,İstanbul)

5. http://www.dallog.com/tdsa/ibrahimmuteferrika.htm

----------

